# Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser



## Conqueror (28. Aug. 2009)

Liebe Teichianer,

is ein tollen Forum hier! 
Hätte ich das nur früher entdeckt, dann wären mir wahrscheinlich die Probleme, vor denen ich nun stehe, erspart geblieben. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da Tips geben. Werde mich auch gerne revanchiren, wenn ich erst mal selbst Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.

1. Ich habe das Wasser vor ca. 4 Wochen eingelassen, erst ca zur Hälfte, dann Sumpfbeet bepflanzt und Wasser aufgefüllt. Seitdem das Sumpfbeet unter Wasser steht herrscht eine Farbe im Teich vor: Braun!! Es ist nicht trüb, aber kräftig braun. Ich vermute, es lag daran, dass ich die Sumpfpflanzen mitz dem Erdballen eingepflanzt habe - sonst verwende ich nur Sand & Lehm als Substrat.

Bekomme ich das Braun wieder weg?

übrigens: Wasserwerte sind wohl ok (ph = 6, kh = 5, gh < 3, no3/2 = 0 soweit ich das mit dem 5in1 Lottotest ermittle), Mückenlarven und __ Käfer fühlen sich wohl 

2. Dann war da die Sache mit den Fischen: Ich letzten Mittwoch in Zooladen, will __ Moderlieschen. "Hammanich!" 
Aber da waren doch welche in Aquarium? "Nein, das sind Bitterlinge". Mit so einem schlanken Körper? Na egal, dann sinds halt Bitterlinge. "Da brauchen Sie Teichmuscheln dazu." Hatte ich da nicht was gelesen von wegen __ Muscheln nur in großen Teichen? Ich habe gerade ca 3000-4000 Liter. "Kein Problem, Teichmuscheln gehen ab 300 Liter!". Also gut, ich kaufe zu den 7 "Bitterlingen" - mehr hatten sie nicht mehr - noch 4 Teichmuscheln.

Nun steh ich da. Die Fische sehe ich kaum noch, sie halten sich in dem braunem Wasser nur in tieferen Regionen auf. Ist das typisch für Bitterlinge?:?

Und von den 4 Teichmuscheln ist nur eine in die Tiefe gewandert (was sie da unten macht erkenne ich nicht), die drei anderen liegen noch im Flachwasser, wo ich sie hingelegt habe. Hie und da stülpt mal eine eine weißliche Masse aus (nur mit sehr viel Phantasie als "Fuß" zu bezeichnen), das wars.

Und nu? Irgendwie komm' ich mir veräppelt vor

Ist mein Teich überhaupt groß genug für Muscheln? Was bedeutet es, dass sich die nicht von der Stelle bewegen?
Und gibt es Bitterlinge, die von ihrer Körperform wie Moderlieschen aussehen? Sie haben zugegebenermaßen den rötlichen Rand an den Augen, den ich in Fotos im Internet nur bei Bitterlingen gesehen habe.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Tips!
Nymphea "Conqueror"


----------



## Aristocat (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*

Hallo Conqueror!
Erstmal ein herzliches  in der geschlossen Abteilung für Unheilbare!
Zu den __ Muscheln:
Meine haben auch erst spät die Wanderung aufgenommen, wenn Du was Helles siehst ist das zumindest ein Zeichen, dass sie leben.
Zur Braunfärbung:
Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass es an den Erdballen der Pflanzen liegt. Hier wird empfohlen die Erde gründlich ab zu spülen.
Was hast Du für Substrat in Deiner Sumpfzone? Ist das Torf drin?
Zu den Bitterlingen kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich keine halte.
Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal Fotos einstellen? Weil hier niemand neugierig ist!
Ein Vorname wäre auch ganz lieb!


----------



## Conqueror (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*

Hallo Andrea,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort und sorry das ich jetzt erst antworte.

Fotos. Na gut, mal sehen ob das klappt mit dem Hochladen:
(hm, sehe nix. hat das nun geklappt??) 

Nachdem meine __ Muscheln sich nach drei Tagen noch immer noch nicht von der Stelle bewegt haben, habe ich sie nun in tiefere Gefilde geschubst. War ich da zu ungeduldig? Wie lange dauerte es bei deinen?

Zu braun: Ich hatte jeder Pflanze beim einplanzen noch ein Händchen Torf untergeschoben. Hab ich wo gelesen, war aber wohl kein guter Tip. 

Hab in diesem Forum schon wo gelesen, dass __ Hornkraut gegen braunes Wasser helfen soll. Meines wächst aber garnicht richtig, mickert nur vor sich hin. Es treibt zwar neue Spitzen, aber die vorhandenen Triebe verlieren ihre "Blätter". Oder frißt die jemand ab?

So. wenn das mit den Bildern geklappt hat, könnte ich auch mal ein Foto in den Porträt-Thread setzen  

Liebe Grüße,
Hans


----------



## Aristocat (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*

Hallo Hans!
Hm, Torf hat die unangenehme Angewohnheit Wasser in freundliches braun zu färben. Ob das nachlässt weiß ich leider nicht.
Meine "Mupfeln" haben sich erst seit 1 Woche komplett ins Tiefe verkrümelt (allein). Ich kann Dir nicht sagen, ob sie Deine "Einmischung" übel nehmen. 
Hast Du irgendwelche Technik im Teich? Vielleicht würde ein Filter das Wasser etwas aufhellen, aber ich weiß es nicht! Ich hoffe doch, dass Dir da die Anderen besser helfen können.
Auf jeden Fall, Schöne Woche!!!!


----------



## Conqueror (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*

Hallo Andrea,

nochmal vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung. 

Ich bin inzwischen den Versuchungen der Teichzubehörindustrie erlegen und habe "Teichfit" in mein Gewässer gekippt. Und in der Tat, binnen weniger Tage wurde das Wasser deutlich klarer!  

Die Mupfeln in 1m Tiefe zu erkennen ist dennoch nicht so leicht, denn ganz unten ist es immer noch etwas trüb. Vielleicht ein gutes Zeichen, weil die Tierchen den Schlamm aufwirbeln? Ich hoffe mal, es geht ihnen gut.

An Technik habe ich bisher nur einen kleinen Springbrunnen drin. Auf ein Filter wollte ich eigentlich verzichten, dafür etwas mehr Pflanzen und eben nur kleine Fische. 

Übrigens sind meine Fischies tatsächlich Bitterlinge, d.h. die Mupfeln könnten sich noch als Kinderstuben bewähren.

Ciao,
Hans


----------



## heiko-rech (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*

Hallo,


Conqueror schrieb:


> Die Mupfeln in 1m Tiefe zu erkennen ist dennoch nicht so leicht, denn ganz unten ist es immer noch etwas trüb. Vielleicht ein gutes Zeichen, weil die Tierchen den Schlamm aufwirbeln?


Kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, da __ Muscheln ja nun nicht gerade die Tiere sind, denen man schnelle Bewegungen nachsagt. Überleg dir mal, was die da unten anstelln müßten, um den Grund so stark aufzuwühlen.



Conqueror schrieb:


> An Technik habe ich bisher nur einen kleinen Springbrunnen drin. Auf ein Filter wollte ich eigentlich verzichten, dafür etwas mehr Pflanzen und eben nur kleine Fische.


Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Geplätscher sich eher störend auf den Teich auswirkt. Es treibt das CO2 aus, welches die Pflanzen brauchen. Seit ich in meinem Teich auf jegliches Geplätscher verzichte und das Wasser nur noch leicht bewege, habe ich den subjektiven Eindruck, dass meine Pflanzen besser wachsen. Auch gelegentliche Messungen der Wasserwerte und der sich daraus ergebende CO2 Wert scheinen den Effekt zu bestätigen. Natürlich sind das recht ungenaue Messwerte. Aber ich für meinen Teil mag auch das starke Geplätscher nicht.

In einen neuen Teich, ohne Filter und kaum Pflanzen schon Fische einzusetzen hätte ich mich nicht getraut.



Conqueror schrieb:


> Übrigens sind meine Fischies tatsächlich Bitterlinge, d.h. die Mupfeln könnten sich noch als Kinderstuben bewähren.


Ich hatte auch mal ganz am Anfang Muscheln in meinem ersten, sehr kleinen Teich. Die beiden haben nicht überlebt. Nicht ohne Grund gibt es in natürlichen Gewässern kaum noch Muscheln. Diese Tiere sind nicht ganz Anspruchslos. Ein Bekannter erzählte mir, dass seine Muscheln irgendwann die Schale verloren haben, weil das Wasser extrem weich war und die Tiere somit keinen Baustoff für die Schalen hatten. Meine Muscheln waren auch nicht mehr braun, als ich sie tot aus dem Teich genommen hatte, die Schale war nur noch sehr dünn und weiß.

Nach allem, was ich gelesen habe und meinen eigenen Erfahrungen, bin ich der Meinung, dass Muscheln in den wenigsten Gartenteichen etwas zu suchen haben. 

Dennoch wünsche ich dir mit deinen viel Glück, vielleicht klappt es ja.

Was den Braunstich angeht:
Ich habe bei allen meinen Pflanzen das bischen Erde drangelassen, das beim Kauf dran war. Mein Wasser wurde nicht braun. 

Ich bin kein Experte, aber kann es nicht sein, dass deine Randmatten, von denen übrigens meist abgeraten wird für die Verfärbung zuständig sind?

Hast du mal versucht den Springbunnen einige Tage ganz abzuschalten, damit sich alles setzen kann?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Conqueror (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*

Hallo Heiko,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Überleg dir mal, was die da unten anstelln müßten, um den Grund so stark aufzuwühlen.



Sie spielen Staubsauger  d.h. saugen auf der einen Seite Wasser ein und stossen es auf der anderen wieder aus. Das soll, so habe ich schon gelesen, dazu führen, dass der Grund etwas aufgewühlt wird.



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Geplätscher sich eher störend auf den Teich auswirkt. Es treibt das CO2 aus, welches die Pflanzen brauchen.



Treibt nicht jeglicher Luftkontakt das CO2 aus, also auch Bachlauf oder Luftsprudler? Oder gibt es da Unterschiede und somit eine optimale Möglichkeit, viel Sauerstoff reinzubekommen und nur wenig CO2 auszutreiben?

Übrigens ist das nur eine recht kleine Pumpe (750 l/h), die steht auf der 30cm-Stufe und dürfte kaum für die Trübung am Grund verantwortlich sein. Ich schalte sie nur ca. 4-5 h am Tag ein. Und die Fischies halten sich gern im Bereich des Springbrunnens auf 



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter erzählte mir, dass seine __ Muscheln irgendwann die Schale verloren haben, weil das Wasser extrem weich war und die Tiere somit keinen Baustoff für die Schalen hatten.



Das Thema erscheint in Foren öfter mal, insbesondere auch bei Aquarianern. Tenor: Muscheln und __ Schnecken können auch in weichem Wasser gut gedeihen - was ja auch in der Natur oft der Fall ist. Probleme mit den Schalen scheinen eher an der Nahrung oder anderen Faktoren zu liegen - das hab ich noch nicht weiter verfolgt.



heiko-rech schrieb:


> kann es nicht sein, dass deine Randmatten, von denen übrigens meist abgeraten wird für die Verfärbung zuständig sind?



Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, habe aber keine entsprechenden Hinweise im Internet gefunden. Eigentlich generell nichts negatives über Kokosmatten (außer dass sie irgendwann verrotten). Aber egal, mittlerweile ist das braun aus meinem Teich verschwunden, d.h. falls es die Matten waren sind sie hoffentlich "ausgebleicht"

Ciao,
Hans


----------



## heiko-rech (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*

Hallo,



Conqueror schrieb:


> Sie spielen Staubsauger  d.h. saugen auf der einen Seite Wasser ein und stossen es auf der anderen wieder aus. Das soll, so habe ich schon gelesen, dazu führen, dass der Grund etwas aufgewühlt wird.


Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen. Ich habe gelesen, dass sie filtrieren oder sich durch den Schlamm wühlen. Zum Filtreieren wäre idealerweise eine leichte Strömung notwendig. Wenn die __ Muscheln aber der Grund für die Trübung waren, wieso ist die Trübung jetzt weg? 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, der sich mit den Tieren wirklich auskennt und klärt uns dahingehend auf. Nachdem meine Muscheln eingegangen sind, habe ich das Thema nicht weiter verfolgt.




Conqueror schrieb:


> Treibt nicht jeglicher Luftkontakt das CO2 aus, also auch Bachlauf oder Luftsprudler? Oder gibt es da Unterschiede und somit eine optimale Möglichkeit, viel Sauerstoff reinzubekommen und nur wenig CO2 auszutreiben?



In Aquarien erzeugt man eine Wellenbewegung der Oberfläche, das reicht aus. 

So in etwa habe ich das jetzt auch bei meinem Teich gemacht. Das Wasser fließt über ein Rohr in den kleinen Filterteich, erzeugt dort keine nennenswerte Bewegung, dann geht es über einen ca. 30cm "hohen", flachen Einlauf ohne großes Geplätscher in den Teich, wobei leichte Wellen erzeugt werden.

Der Sauerstoffgehalt ist immer noch mehr als ausreichend. Zusätzlich natürlich auch noch Unterwasserpflanzen. 

Was die Matten angeht, die habe ich mir auch mal angesehen, sie konnten mich aber nicht überzeugen. Sie bedecken die Folie nicht richtig, da sie ja durch die groben Maschen immer noch genügend Licht an die Folie lassen und zum Bepflanzen erscheinen sie mir auch zu grobmaschig. Ich habe mir dann die Ufermatten bei Naturagard bestellt und bin sowohl mit der Optik, als auch der Funktion zufreiden. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*



Conqueror schrieb:


> Sie spielen Staubsauger  d.h. saugen auf der einen Seite Wasser ein und stossen es auf der anderen wieder aus. Das soll, so habe ich schon gelesen, dazu führen, dass der Grund etwas aufgewühlt wird.



Hallo Hans, halle Heiko,

das stimmt soweit, den Wasserausstoß kann man bei genauem hinschauen sogar sehen. Allerdings reicht das nicht, um den Bodengrund derart aufzuwühlen, dass das Wasser dauerhaft trübe ist. Dieser Ausstoß hat etwa eine Reichweite von 10 cm und ist nicht permanent. Ich denke, mit einem Strohhalm bewirke ich mehr.


----------



## Conqueror (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*

Hallo Christine, hallo Heiko,

zur Klarstellung: Die Trübung und vor allem deutliche Braunfärbung des gesamten Teichs, wie auf den Fotos in Posting 3 zu sehen, hat sich gegeben. Ich kann nun wieder glasklar die Oberkante des Seerosenkorbs sehen.

Was aber geblieben ist das ist eine Trübung ganz unten, so die letzten 10cm über dem Sandboden. Eben gerade so als würde da unten einer mit dem Strohhalm rumblasen

Das meine ich könnte doch von den Mupfeln kommen? 

Aber ich werds genauer beobachten, am Wochenende wenn ich wieder tagsüber daheim bin und mit Sonnenlichtunterstützung in den Teich spechten kann

Ciao,
Hans


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*

Hallo Hans,

keine __ Teichmuschel trübt Dir das Wasser,
da bräuchtest Du schon sowas vielleicht:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riesenmuscheln 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Conqueror (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*

Hallo,

am Wochenende wollte ich der Sache mal richtig auf den Grund gehen. Ich steige also rein in den Teich (kalt, brrr), und kaum stehe ich da drin machts *SCHNAPP*, mein Fuß ist eingeklemmt!!  
Keine Chance da wieder rauszukommen! 

Meine Frau hat dann Nießpulver in den Teich gestreut, die Muschel muste nießen und ich konnte entkommen. 

Spaß beiseite: Mit Sonnenlicht konnte ich gut bis auf den Grund sehen, und entdecke dort auch die __ Muscheln, halb eingegraben, mehr oder weniger aufrecht. Ich hoffe mal, es geht ihnen gut und sie filtern fröhlich vor sich hin rh

Sicher wissen tu ichs natürlich nicht. Der "Experte" im Aquaristik Laden meinte, 'ne tote Muschel klappt auf und das "Fleisch" schwimmt oben auf, getrieben von den Faulgasen. Stimmt das? Ich fürchte, so spektakulär macht die nicht auf ihr Ableben aufmerksam?  

Ciao,
Hans


----------



## Bebel (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichmuscheln & braunes Wasser*

Oh doch!!  
Mußte ich schon leidvoll erleben 

Gruß Bebel


----------

